# Best Weather Sites



## Wangta (Feb 1, 2011)

Hey guys,

What sites do you use to check weather? I have been using weather.com but I found their temperature and forecasts don't always include altitude - IE: they'll predict rain when it's really snowing at 11,000 feet. 

Also, the weather.com website is freakin' complicated to navigate - it takes me a couple minute to find the dopplar radar, and then have to find the right picture/map of the area I'm trying to focus on (Utah, CO, VT, etc). 

Curious if there are good sites that are region specific - like, New england, or tahoe area only, etc.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

i use OpenSnow


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

opensnow and noaa.gov

pretty much the only two weather source I pay any attention to


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

NOAA.gov or nothing for me. I do use the Ski & Snow Report app on my phone for resort updates though.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

NOAA - It's the most accurate I've found. Other sites have much higher standard deviations, or they always predict more snow then ever actually happens.


----------



## Wangta (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks guys.

I checked out NOAA - but I was hoping there was something that showed weather at altitude. For example, I put in Stowe, VT or Mammoth Lakes, CA - and it'll give weather conditions in the town of Stowe or Mammoth. 

Anyone who has been to Mammoth knows that the weather on the mountain (peak at 11,000) is much different than the weather in town. 

See here: 

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...TV&textField1=44.4659&textField2=-72.6857&e=1

That has it raining with temps at 41 degrees as of 4:25 PM Eastern. I know for a fact that Stowe is blasting the snow guns right now, and that requires temps to be 32 or lower. 

Also, does NOAA have doplar radar graphs or moving graphs? I couldn't find it on the website.


----------



## baseline6 (Mar 12, 2009)

am I really the first person to mention Snowforecast.com? 

About as good as it gets in forecasts specifically for resort/Ski Areas. Check out the site you'll see what I mean.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Wangta said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> I checked out NOAA - but I was hoping there was something that showed weather at altitude. For example, I put in Stowe, VT or Mammoth Lakes, CA - and it'll give weather conditions in the town of Stowe or Mammoth.
> 
> ...


NOAA has nearly everything, you just have to look around to find stuff.

You can also change the location to reflect higher altitudes and therefor more accurate temperatures on top of the mountain. On the 7-day forecast for a location there is a little google map with a green zone on the righthand side. If you move the map to the top of the mountain and click, it will move the zone to that higher elevation.


----------



## ParkShredder (Feb 21, 2012)

I like snow-forecast.com You can check weather at different altitudes which is handy.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Wangta said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> I checked out NOAA - but I was hoping there was something that showed weather at altitude. For example, I put in Stowe, VT or Mammoth Lakes, CA - and it'll give weather conditions in the town of Stowe or Mammoth.
> 
> ...


Through the NOAA site you can just go to the map and click on a location to get the local forecast.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Wasatch Weather Weenies is a great site to add a little meat and some flavour to that dry stats sandwich.


----------



## Wangta (Feb 1, 2011)

HoboMaster said:


> NOAA has nearly everything, you just have to look around to find stuff.
> 
> You can also change the location to reflect higher altitudes and therefor more accurate temperatures on top of the mountain. On the 7-day forecast for a location there is a little google map with a green zone on the righthand side. If you move the map to the top of the mountain and click, it will move the zone to that higher elevation.


Thanks everyone - I've bookmarked all these sites!

Can you tell I'm looking for snow? LOL


----------

